# 5 Gallon Bucket Beats Pulling a Sled



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

All this snow... ARGGHHHH!!! Unless you have a 1 foot clearance on your sled or shanty, I'd guess it'd be easier to carry a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

At somepoint we need to move you into new technology!
Steve
Also sent pm.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Ice:
They make ski's for your ice shanty now! 
Buckets work well, but being out on the ice for 12 hours or so, the shanty wins out everytime.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree a shanty is the way to go these days. As yet, didnt pull the trigger on purchasing a shanty this year. Most likely, will do so before next season. I;ve got my sights set on the Clam Trap Pro or Guide... or an Otter.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Shanties are the way to go. Now only if I had one.......LOL........I use a kids sled which I drilled a hole through it and a hole through a 5 gallon bucket and put a nut and bolt through it so my bucket don't slide off the sled. Then I just put my stuff in another bucket to haul it with and use the second bucket as a seat. Also I drilled holes through the sled and ran wires to hold down my auger. Thats the ******* in me..............LOL..................Rich


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IceBucket.......it's been said you only "ice fish" if that is the case,you totally owe it to yourself to do it in comfort and style....I'm glad you are considering forking over the "dough" for a shanty....The areas that you fish do not require that long a walk, from what I have learned about you.... now if you fished........Mosquito......Erie.....WB....... or other lakes that you sometimes walk 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile to fish I"d say to you, make sure you have a fishin buddy to help with the work load....... Great time to buy that shanty..... most dealers dont want to have them setting around all summer...I mentioned to you earlier, to talk to "mark"......then you will be all set for next years season........What the "heck" you only go around one time..........good fishin Jon Sr.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I built 3 shanties in my youth.. 1 man, 2 man and a 3 man. I used them relentlessly until a few years ago. I finally put them on the bon-fire. 

Today's lighter materials and better technology dictate purchasing a newer one. I've emailed Mark already and have gotten his insights. (I wanted to go to the fishing show last week, but just wasnt up to it yet due to my surgery last month). It would've been nice to meet Mark and see the gear on sale.

I may take a chance tomorrow and fish a little while. Will most likely hit Rex Lake.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Personally I very much like my 5 gal. bucket approach.
But I found a better way than even dragging along a sled all over a lake.

Buy yourself a used, waterproof, single strap army duffel bag at an army surplus store for a couple bucks.
A five gal. bucket fits inside perfectly.
Throw it over one shoulder, grab your ice drill in one hand and you are SO mobile that you won't hesitate moving to find better fishing.

Its just too easy!


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

I prefer a 5 gal. bucket myself. I tend to get too comfortable in a shanty.
So when the fish stop biting I am reluctant to move. I normally drill a bunch of holes around a pond and keep moving when the bite stops. This way all you gotta do is pick up your bucket and move. It's alot harder to climb out of a warm shanty.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I have 3 shanties and I use one of them for a sled. I don't think I've fished out of one this year. I like being mobile.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I took my single man shanty out on punderson the other day, there had to of been 12+inches of snow on it. Didn't have a problem at all with it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

If you are tall like me....get a 6 gallon bucket! Can't say I own one, but I fished with guy awhile back that did...once he got up...I was on it!


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I do not use a shanty, but I do pull a sled. Here is a picture of my setup. It pulls nice on land, on snow, and on the ice with the skis added to the bottom.

I can pull all of my gear, my auger, and a bucket of minnows with very little effort. It allows me to cover the ice. This year I bought a gas powered auger and it straps down on the top of the sled just fine.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

BFG, you are _SO_ right! :B

I upgraded to a 6 gal. bucket and there is a big difference in the comfort factor, especially my knees. :C  

It also fits handily into the single strap duffel bag. 
And you can buy an easy on/off lid at Lowe's or Home Depot, etc.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

For a guy who doesn't fish Except On The Ice, I'd think you would want to make things a little easier on yourself now! Look in the Marketplace for a used "Clam-type" sled/shelter. Some good deals in there-or check the end of season sales at Kames/ Gdr. Mtn., Dick's etc. They are fitted to a plastic sled, very lightweight, and it will slide on TOP of any depth of snow-and keep your butt warm with a lantern or small heater! On fair weather days, I can use mine simply as a wind blocker/sun shade-and you can bring a ton of stuff with you.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

c. j. stone: I did alot of research on Flip-Type Shanties this season. It looks like I'll be in the market for a Clam Trap Pro. Because I've been off work for so long, my budget doesnt allow me to purchase one at this time..even though it's a great time for doing so. Hopefully, i'll run across one during the summer months either at a close-out, yard sale, ebay, or newspaper ad.


----------

